# Dado Tearout Jigs???



## Bigred15 (Dec 22, 2008)

I am have some problems with tearout with my Dado blade when the blade exits the wood. This isn't a problem when I'm using plywood, only when I'm using hardwoods. Not so much above the the dado, but on either side. I am using an 8" Freud stacked dado set that I bought from Woodcraft, and home made ZCI inserts. Besides the tearout, it produces nice clean dadoes. I have tried using tape, slowing down and speeding up my cutting speed. No matter what I do the results are consistantly inconsistant. I considered building a dado jig similiar to my TS crosscut sled, but I would have to build one for each size dado. I figured that I would see if anyone had anything that they were willing to share before I run through a bunch of trail and error designs. If I have to design something myself, I am thinking of something that would be adjustable to different size dadoes. Your thoughts?


----------



## lobos3737 (Oct 17, 2008)

*adjustable crosscut sled*

A few months ago Shopnotes featured a cross-cut sled that had an adjustable base. The idea was that it could be made to fit around your dado without permanently altering the sled.

http://www.shopnotes.com/plans/crosscut-sled/

I'm in the process of building one now...i just need to get some more time in my shop.

If i finish it up soon I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You said that the tearour happens regardless of cutting speed. I did not see that you said that you have tried varying cutting depth. If so does the cutting depth make any difference?

G


----------



## Bigred15 (Dec 22, 2008)

GeorgeC said:


> You said that the tearour happens regardless of cutting speed. I did not see that you said that you have tried varying cutting depth. If so does the cutting depth make any difference?
> 
> G


I'll have to give that a try. I'm not cutting very deep now, 1/2", but it could make a difference.


----------



## daxinarian (Sep 8, 2008)

Just use a piece of scrap as a backup block on the back side like you would when using a router.


----------

